

Ask HN: 'hacker' or 'hackr'? - dear

I am registering a domain for my business.  As you already know it is hard to find one that is not already registered.  The above is just an example of what I may be doing.  Omit the 'e' in the 'er' which isn't available.  Do you think it matters?  Assuming later on you've built your business around 'hackr', do you think it would become a serious problem if someone else owns the 'er' version?  Yahoo owns both 'flickr' and 'flicker', but Tumblr owns only 'tumblr', not 'tumbler'.
======
AbhishekBiswal
No, removing that vowel sounds cool. But buy both the domain names, to be on
the safer side (If it's available).

PS : I had the same problem with : <http://quizr.me/>

~~~
dear
I wish I could get the 'er' version but they are ALL gone!

~~~
AbhishekBiswal
Check if that site is functional/not. I mean, if the domain is in use or not.
Check the WHOIS for the expiry date, and wait if you can. Or just email the
owner.

~~~
dear
Just checked. It's being place on auction. A few days more to go. I may bid
for it. But is it something to die for? What problems did you encounter by
using a shortened version?

~~~
AbhishekBiswal
we liked the shorter version more than the longer one. :P No, it won't really
make a difference, but if you think that your website will, in the coming
future, become popular, go for it.

~~~
dear
THanks! I also like the shorter version better. It looks less generic.

------
Piskvorrr
"Hacker" is a generic word; you can only get away with "owning" that if you
have VERY expensive lawyers (e.g. that fruit company).

~~~
AbhishekBiswal
Hacker / Hackr is just an example.

